#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Base Plate and Anchor Bolts Design Software

## ayub345

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Base Plate and Anchor Bolts Design Software

----------


## mbc.engg

After running exe file, it is asking "first time user password". Please share the same.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## ayub345

naturaL

----------


## gusrus

> After running exe file, it is asking "first time user password". Please share the same.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Please, what the password for open your file ...

Thanks.

----------


## ayub345

> Please, what the password for open your file ...
> 
> Thanks.



naturaL

----------


## duazo2009

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



ayub345, If you think somebody will buy your software.. it's a big mistake.. this forum is not for marketing to sell your software...

Cheers,

----------


## gusrus

> naturaL



Thanks my Brother ...

----------


## ayub345

duaozo2009, sorry for that disclaimer to be offensive but it was just for fun. . . anyway I have no intention to sell my hobby.. .  hope this satisfy.

Regards

----------


## ayub345

duaozo2009, sorry for that disclaimer to be offensive but it was just for fun. . . anyway I have no intention to sell my hobby.. .  hope this satisfy.

Regards

----------


## ammar312

Thanks bro

----------


## unni

Very good Ayub.. 

Keeping it up

----------


## ayub345

you are welcome !

----------


## ayub345

Unni, thanks for the encouraging remarks  :Smile: 

See More: Base Plate and Anchor Bolts Design Software

----------


## CARLOS1712

Thanks Advances

----------


## otschiavinato

Dear ayb245,

Please, what the password for open your file ...

Thanks

----------


## humayun

Dear Ayub,
Please send the password as the file is not working with pw: natural
Thanks,
humayun

----------


## prasong

its "naturaL" without qotes

----------

